# Which should I use?



## aj47 (Jan 22, 2016)

I have two sets of lyrics that I wrote.  They're both posted on this site.  The question is, which one should I use for my composition/arranging class?

In Another Life

I Thought You Should Know


----------



## Cran (Jan 22, 2016)

Before diving into the lyrics, can you summarise what the class is about and what you or the class are looking to achieve by this exercise?

Then, can you tell my why you chose these two examples, what each brings to the table towards achieving the purpose?


----------



## Phil Istine (Jan 22, 2016)

'In Another Life' resonated with me better than 'I thought you should know'.

I wish I could back up that statement by saying why.


----------



## aj47 (Jan 22, 2016)

Cran said:


> Before diving into the lyrics, can you summarise what the class is about and what you or the class are looking to achieve by this exercise?
> 
> Then, can you tell my why you chose these two examples, what each brings to the table towards achieving the purpose?



It's a one person class where I am the student. It is a composition/arranging class -- I choose some lyrics and turn them into a song. For 3 voices.  My plan is guitar and two singers or guitar/bass/singer, depending on what advice I get from my instructor.  I grew up singing folk and country and so those are more natural for me.  If I take a second semester, I'll try something out of my comfort zone, but this will already be a challenge.  

Why those?  Because my other stuff posted here already has melodies and these do not. And they're mine--no issues with copyright or fair use or whatever. My other option is to find some public domain poem and set it to music.  A lot of folks I know have done Kipling, so it's not the worst option, but I'm on the lazy side and don't want to go looking if something I have in hand will do the job.



Phil Istine said:


> 'In Another Life' resonated with me better than 'I thought you should know'.
> 
> I wish I could back up that statement by saying why.



Thanks.  I think it's more pop-ish and that may be why.


----------



## Cran (Jan 23, 2016)

astroannie said:


> It's a one person class where I am the student. It is a composition/arranging class -- I choose some lyrics and turn them into a song. For 3 voices.  My plan is guitar and two singers or guitar/bass/singer, depending on what advice I get from my instructor.  I grew up singing folk and country and so those are more natural for me.


OK. So you have to write the music - the whole tadpoles dancing on power lines bit - and arrange it for vocals and/or instruments? Wow. That's a whole 'nother world from where I lived. 

The lyrics could fit just about any genre, although folk, country, and blues tend to be more welcoming to the love rejected or love remembered stories. Neither seem to have a clear chorus for easy retention.

_I thought you should know_ - you originally had some blues idea for that one. 

_In Another Life_ - also comes across as a bit bluesy, but could work in just about any sound. 

What access do you have to the musos? Could you jam some ideas? 



> Why those?  Because ... they're mine--no issues with copyright or fair use or whatever ... I'm on the lazy side and don't want to go looking if something I have in hand will do the job.


Agreed. 



_Often underrated, the lazy hand job._


----------



## aj47 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have about 2 weeks to decide.  I figured asking around would be the best option.  Despite what I said above, I'm going to look at old-dead-guy poetry in the hopes of finding something.

ETA:  I started a thread in Poetry Discussions about finding public domain poetry.


----------



## escorial (Jan 23, 2016)

in another life for me.....it sounds like it could be a gritty,heavy piece


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2016)

I would go with 'In another life'. It represents a more universal life experience and would be a more straightforward piece as a teaching tool. :eagerness:


----------



## aj47 (Jan 23, 2016)

Blade said:


> I would go with 'In another life'. It represents a more universal life experience and would be a more straightforward piece as a teaching tool. :eagerness:



I'm the student, not the teacher.  But I see what you mean about being more relatable.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I'm the student, not the teacher.  But I see what you mean about being more relatable.



I don't think it matters whether you are teacher or student; a more universal theme is best in a teaching/class situation because a more specific or complex one will leave at least some students on the outside from step one. :-k


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 23, 2016)

_Another life_, it flows better and has the ring of a song lyric - Make sure you have a "Hook" chorus that everyone can sing in the car as they drive to the beach...


----------



## aj47 (Jan 23, 2016)

Yes.  I've been thinking about that, actually.


----------



## ladygarmadone17 (Apr 12, 2020)

Can’t see “in another life”’s lyrics can’t you post them in this thread again since the link seems to be gone now?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 13, 2020)

ladygarmadone17 said:


> Can’t see “in another life”’s lyrics can’t you post them in this thread again since the link seems to be gone now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Hi,and welcome to the forum. It may be that it is because you are such a new member. Workshops are restricted to full members partly to protect people's copyright, partly because spammers usually can't be bothered to make ten posts. It has been a while since I was in that situation, but I think you will see a lot more open up when you have ten posts to your credit, you will also be able to post your own, original work. Hope you enjoy your time here, Olly.


----------

